# Slide AM oder ED?



## DannyCalifornia (15. September 2011)

Hey, 
es geht um folgendes: Ich bin am überlegen mir n Slide AM zu holen. Der Einsatzbereich des Bikes wäre viel Singletrails hoch und wieder runter gepaart mit n paar Waldwegen. Ich denke da wäre das Slide AM keine schlechte Wahl. Meine Frage an Euch ist, wie groß ist bei dem Einsatzbereich (kein BikePark, hin und wieder bissl DH, aber nicht exzessiv) der Unterschied vom ED zum AM. ich tendiere eher zum AM, frage mich aber ob ich beim Kauf eines ED irgendwelche _Nachteile_ gegenüber dem AM hätte. Weil es grade auch hier im Forum immer mal wieder n geschicktes ED zu kaufen gäbe und ich überlege gebraucht zu kaufen. Klettert das AM besser? Wie is das mit der Antriebsneutralität? Da werden sie sich nicht viel schenken oder?

Andere Alternative wär noch das Ghost Amr 7500. Da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Gibts da irgendwelche Vorschläge, wo die Kohle besser angelegt ist? 

An der Stelle auch noch die Frage, gibts hier n Slide Fahrer nahe Tübingen, auf dessen Slide ich mal draufsitzen dürfte zum Sitzposition testen? Rahmenhöhe bestenfalls 18", evtl. 20". 


Hier noch n Link zum Ghost Datenblatt
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...7500-2011/~kid384/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2982.htm

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## dirtydevil1 (15. September 2011)

ich bin zwar nicht aus Tüb. aber ich würde das Slide dem Ghost vorziehen, allein schon wegen dem Preis. 
Ich habe das AM und fahre ziemlich aggresiv und es hält und ich bin zufrieden, was mich an dem AM stört ist der Progressive Dämpfer der auch durch diverse Nacharbeiten nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Dieses Problem haben auch die ED-Fahrer denn die beiden haben das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis und die 20mm mehr Federweg holens auch nicht raus, denn eine exakte Einstellung des RP23 ist nicht möglich (ist eben kein Downhill-Fahrwerk). 

Für deinen Einsatzzweck ist das AM absolut Optimal auch kleinere Sprünge sind mit dem AM Problemlos möglich auch ohne, dass der Dämpfer durch schlägt nur falls du größeres vor hast ist es nicht das optimale bike aber deshalb ist es ja auch ein AM und kein Downhill. 
Der Hinterbau ist extrem Antriebsneutral und die Sitzposition ist auch genial. Ich habe jetzt keinen praktischen Vergleich aber ich meine, dass die Sitzposition beim Ghost ein weniger flacher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (15. September 2011)

Die Frage war eigentlich eher, ob mir n Nachteil beim ED entsteht, falls ich n geschicktes gebrauchtes ED finden würde. Prinzipiell is mir n AM lieber, aber wenn ich n ED günstiger kriegen könnte, is die Frage, ob ich mir da eher ins eigene Fleisch schneide. Aber danke dafür schonmal

Was für n Problem mim Dämpfer hast? Kannst ihn nich komplett einfedern?


----------



## dirtydevil1 (15. September 2011)

nein das Problem is dass er zu schnell durch schlägt > ihm fehlt Endprogression. Ich habe ihn halt hoch gepumpt vom Druck her dass  er die kleinen Schläge schon fast gar nicht mehr schluckt und bei den Sprüngen schlägt er halt trotzdem durch. ABer wie gesagt einen Kompromiss muss man eben eingehen. 

Das ED klettert natürlich nicht so gut wie das AM allein schon wegen der steileren Sitzposition und dem Mehrgewicht. Wichtig wäre wenn du ein ED nimmst, dass du eins mit absenkbarer Gabel hast.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (15. September 2011)

Der Dämpfer schlägt durch? Das is aber ziemlich ******** oder? Dann is doch nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis er verreckt, oder? Ich dachte das Slide hätte ne Übersetzung von 2,8 : 1? Das würd doch eher bedeuten, dass es ziemlich viel schluckt, oder? Was fürn Dämpfer hast du drin? Den aktuellen RP23? Weil das Ghost hat den ja auch drin und nur ne 2:1 Übersetzung und da gibts wohl keine Probleme mim Durchschlagen (mein Bruder fährt eins)

Das Ghost könnt ich um beinahe den selben Preis kriegen. Lediglich minimal teurer.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (15. September 2011)

wie gesagt es schlägt nur durch wenn man größere Sprünge macht bei kleinen is das gar kein Problem (ab einem 1,5m Drop schlägts halt durch). Wie gesagt einen Kompromiss muss man (ich) eingehen wenn man es den Berg runter knacken lässt und jeden Sprung mit nimmt aber auch Berg hoch schnell sein will. 
Ja es ist ein RP23 drin.


----------



## psycho82 (15. September 2011)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Hier noch n Link zum Ghost Datenblatt
> http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/2011er-Modelle/Ghost/Fullsuspension/Mountainbike-Ghost-AMR-7500-2011/~kid384/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2982.htm



Denke das Ghost AMR Plus spielt eher in der Slide Liga als das normale AMR

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...Products/GAMR+5900/SubProducts/GAMR+5900-0001

Wobei ich von der Ausstattung klar das Slide bevorzugen würde, wobei hier noch eine Vario_Sattelstütze mit rein sollte. 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (15. September 2011)

Hier noch die vernünftigere Ausstattungsvarinate vom AMR Plus: http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p6075_Ghost-AMR-Plus-7500-Bikes-2011.html

würde aber immer noch zum Slide tendieren, wobei es ja immernoch davon abhängig ist, wie du dich auf dem jeweiligen Rad fühlst - ist immer noch wichtiger als nur der Blick auf die Ausstattung.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. September 2011)

Okay, dann sollt ich jetzt nur noch jemanden finden, der mich mal auf seinem Slide Platz nehmen lässt... Tübingen/Reutlingen Umgebung


----------



## FlorianDue (16. September 2011)

ich habe vor 2 Wochen den Umstieg von einem Slide Am auf ein ED gemacht.
Irgendwie merkt man beim Tragen des Rades das Gewicht schon.
Fahren im Flachland merkt man keinen Nachteil, lange Anstiege hatte ich leider noch nicht, das kommt erst am WE.
Sonst habe ich noch keinen Nachteil am ED gemerkt.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. September 2011)

Oh, wär cool, wenn du dann nachm WE berichten könntest, hätte nämlich evtl. n gebrauchtes ED im Auge. Nur wär mir prinzipiell das AM lieber..

Was anderes: Gibts Erfahrungswerte wie billig das AM 7.0 im Lauf des Winters oder Frühjahr zur Erscheinung vom Neuen wird? Sollte man bei 1599.- schnell zuschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (25. September 2011)

Ich bin in der gleichen Situation wie DannyCalifornia.
Ich wohn im Fichtelgebirge(da kann man es runter ordentlich krachen lassen),aber man muss erst mal den Berg heraufkommen,
also  tendiere ich eher zum Slide ED als zum AM!
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Hans (25. September 2011)

ich fahr das Enduro - das passt super .
Und vor allem ist es sehr leicht, problemlos um die 13,5 kg aufzubauen.

nimm das Enduro  

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ich fahr das Enduro - das passt super .
> Und vor allem ist es sehr leicht, problemlos um die 13,5 kg aufzubauen.
> 
> nimm das Enduro
> ...


mit ner luftgabel sind 13,5 vll. realistisch, aber wer will schon eine luftgabel?!






das radon wiegt so 14,45kg. Wenn man keine reifen braucht und leichte bzw. schmale felgen akzeptieren kann könnte man auf gut 14 kommen, aber der rest ist jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo schwer.

aber dann ists auch nicht mehr artgerecht als enduro zu fahren...

aber nimm das enduro, allein schon wegen der besseren geometrie!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. September 2011)

Inwiefern bessere Geometrie? Für DH?! Hochwärts is die Geo vom AM besser, oder?


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

naja, das AM hat eigentlich nur ein 20mm längeres Oberrohr und ein 2° flacheren lenkwinkel.
Das merkt man eher berg ab als berg auf!

Bergauf merkt mal vll. die leichteren Reifen und evtl. das geringere gesamtgewicht, aber von der geometrie...

mit 74° Sitzwinkel kommst mit beiden gut steile rampen rauf!


----------



## Themeankitty (26. September 2011)

Ist die Herstellerangabe für das Slide ED 7.0 von 13,6kg mit kleinster Rahmenhöhe und ohne Zubehör glaubhaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (26. September 2011)

Hallo,

meins wiegt 13,48 kg incl. Flaschenhalter und Tacho mit artgerechter Ausstattung z. B Lyrik coil u-Turn von LH getuned, ZTR Flow Felgen


----------



## Themeankitty (26. September 2011)

@ Hans 
Die Lyrik ist auch ne Stahlfedergabel, also kann man dein Bike mit dem Aktuellen SLide ED 7.0 vom Gewicht her vergleichen, oder fährst du Tubless ?


----------



## Hans (26. September 2011)

Hallo,

vergleichen kann man nicht, da ich nur den Rahmen gekauft habe und dann selber aufgebaut.

Laufräder sind z. B. BOR mit Flow, die wiegen 1650 Gramm und Reifen tubeless montiert.
Bremse Elixier Magnesium, 2-fach Kurbel, Karbonlenker - aber die Gewichtsangabe von Radon sollte stimmne, kommen halt noch Pedale dazu.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

Hans: nobby nic ist für mich nicht artgerecht. Das ist ein CC-AM reifen. und die flow wäre mir auch zu schmal. Aber ich will mich ja nicht streiten  

Aber gut, man bekommt das rad schon in die gegend, aber dann musst ausegehend vom Ursprungsrad schon geld in die hand nehmen!

13,6 hmmm: Wir haben geändert LRS (-70g) Pedale wiegen 370g (die orginalen um die 500g); reifen ich glaube da kam nicht viel dazu. Die 2.35 freeride mary wiegt nicht viel mehr als die Alberts, und die Bremse haben wir getauscht: SLX anstatt der RX
Insgesamt ist das gewicht sicher etwas zu gering eingestuft aber ob nun 13,6 oder 14 ist ja auch wurscht...


----------



## Hans (26. September 2011)

Hallo Eisbein,

mit dem Nobby Nic geb ich Dir recht - mit der Flow nicht 

und genau genommen ist das Slide Enduro auch kein waschechtes Enduro, dafür ist der Lenk- und vorallem der Sitzwinkel ein wenig zu steil - aber genau deshalb ist mir das Slide so symphatisch 

Für mich ist es ein All-Mountain mit viel Federweg - so nutz ich es und so hab ich es aufgebaut 

Schöne grüße

Hans


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2011)

du hast ja auch nur das 140er hm? zumindest steht das auf der wippe.

Das neue mit 160mm hab 66.5° Lenkwinkel und das find ich schon anstäntig! Def. Enduro bereich! Und ein steiler Sitzwinkel gehört für mich an ein Enduro, so brauchst die langen gabeln nicht abzusenken und es ist einfach entspannter den berg rauf, vorallem an steilen rampen!

Aber da hat ja jeder sein eigenen geschmack.


----------



## Hans (27. September 2011)

nö, ist schon ein 160er, das Foto ist etwas unscharf und sieht tatsächlich wie 140 aus.

in einer AM würde die Lyrik auch nicht gut passen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## DannyCalifornia (27. September 2011)

Doofe Frage: Steilerer Sitzwinkel bedeutet ich sitze nicht so aufrecht, also krieg ich mehr druck aufs Vorderrad, was mir beim hochfahren doch grade entgegen kommt. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass das ED sogar besser klettert?! Klärt mich mal bitte auf, wo mein Denkfehler is


----------



## konamatze (27. September 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> du hast ja auch nur das 140er hm? zumindest steht das auf der wippe.
> 
> Das neue mit 160mm hab 66.5° Lenkwinkel und das find ich schon anstäntig! Def. Enduro bereich! Und ein steiler Sitzwinkel gehört für mich an ein Enduro, so brauchst die langen gabeln nicht abzusenken und es ist einfach entspannter den berg rauf, vorallem an steilen rampen!
> 
> Aber da hat ja jeder sein eigenen geschmack.



Also ich erkenne ED 160.
Die verbauten Teile lassen ganz klar auf ein Enduro schließen
 Gruß Matze


----------

